# Java: Vererbung



## tim.490 (11. Jan 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir haben folgende Aufgabe bekommen und ich benötige ein wenig Hilfe bei den Aufgaben. 

b) Kann ein Wecker einen Elektroantrieb haben? 

Ein Wecker kann laut Klassendiagramm auf die Klasse Uhr zugreifen. Die Klasse Uhr weist eine Assoziation zu Antrieb auf. Kann man daher auf den Elektroantrieb zugreifen? 

Wir sind ganz neu in diesem Thema und würden uns daher über eine Hilfe freuen. 

Quelle des Bilds: Ehmann, M. u.a.: Informatik. Objektorientierte Programmierung mit BlueJ. 1. Auflage, Duden-Verlag, S. 139.: https://www.gutefrage.net/frage/java---vererbung (dort ist es zu sehen).


----------



## httpdigest (11. Jan 2021)

Welche Information brauchst du denn noch, um die Frage selbst zu beantworten?

Und die Frage ist nicht so sehr, ob ein Wecker auf die "Klasse" Uhr _zugreifen_ kann, oder ob man auf den Elektroantrieb "_zugreifen_" kann.
Die Frage ist vermutlich einfach nur, ob ein Wecker (der ja eine Uhr _ist_) einen Elektroantrieb zugewiesen bekommen kann, bzw. mit einem Elektroantrieb assoziiert sein kann, der ja ein Antrieb _ist_.


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (11. Jan 2021)

Nein, das geht nicht. Ein Wecker ist eine Uhr. Ein Elektroantrieb ist ein Antrieb. Die Uhr hat einen Antrieb. Natürlich kann der Antrieb, den der Wecker hat, ein Elektroantrieb sein, aber eben auch ein Federantrieb. Das weißt du nicht im Generellen, sondern erst zur Laufzeit. Daher kannst du nur auf die Eigenschaften des Antriebs zugreifen, also quasi die gemeinsamen Eigenschaften.


----------



## thecain (11. Jan 2021)

Die Frage ist ja nicht ob auf die Eigenschaften zugegriffen werden kann, sondern ob er einen haben kann...


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (11. Jan 2021)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> sondern ob er einen haben kann...


Das stimmt bezüglich der Frage b. Aber in b steht spezieller


tim.490 hat gesagt.:


> Kann man daher auf den Elektroantrieb zugreifen?


Ja er kann einen haben, aber nicht auf die speziellen Eigenschaften zugreifen.

Ist halt die Frage wie es dann gemeint ist


----------



## httpdigest (11. Jan 2021)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist ja nicht ob auf die Eigenschaften zugegriffen werden kann, sondern ob er einen haben kann...


Es wurden zwei verschiedene Fragen gestellt, bzw. die eigentlich wahrscheinlich in der Aufgabenstellung gestellte Frage:
"*b) Kann ein Wecker einen Elektroantrieb haben?*"
wurde anschliessend falsch interpretiert und zu der falschen Interpretation wurde dann nochmal eine Frage gestellt.


----------



## thecain (11. Jan 2021)

Stimmt... Ich war da wohl zu fest au feine Interpretation festgeschossen..

OT: Auf gutefrage.net, wurde es sowieso besser beantwortet mittlerweile: https://www.gutefrage.net/frage/java---vererbung#answer-381965254


----------



## tim.490 (11. Jan 2021)

Das Bild konnte ich leider nur auf gutefrage.de hochladen. 
Aber eure Ausführungen sind dennoch sehr wichtig für mich! 
Was ich mich nun frage, welche konkreten Eigenschaften und Methoden denn nun ein Wecker hat (nach den Klasendiagrammen)?


----------



## coffeebean (12. Jan 2021)

Er hat die eigenen und die von Uhr geerbten.


----------



## M.L. (12. Jan 2021)

tim.490 hat gesagt.:


> nur auf gutefrage.de hochladen


(offtopic) Dazu gibt es hier die Option "Bild einfügen" oder "Dateien anhängen":


----------

